# It’s Been A Great Journey



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

_"Remember, if you ever need a helping hand, you'll find one at the end of your arm. . . . As you grow older you will discover that you have two hands. One for helping yourself, the other for helping others."_ *Audrey Hepburn*

Only a handful of you were members of this great forum back on Sept 12[sup]th[/sup], 2004, so I thought I'd post the link to how it all began&#8230;the day I made my first post.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1651&hl=

It's been quite a journey since then, and I can honestly tell you I'm very glad I found this site. I've been lucky enough to meet a handful of you in person and I look forward to meeting more of you in person at a future Outbacker.com Rally.

For those that I only know by a login & an avatar&#8230;I also consider you a friend and look forward to future posts and great conversations&#8230;.even if they are 2-3 sentences at a time.

So, I guess I just want to thank all of you for putting up with my babbling over the past few years. I'd like to think I've offered some humor and good advice along the way. I've had a great time getting to 10,000 posts and I look forward to the next 10,000.

Hang in there with me&#8230;.it will be a fun time.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kudos Jim! Here I thought you were going to give up camping and buy a boat or something drastic like that.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Kudos Jim! Here I thought you were going to give up camping and buy a boat or something drastic like that.


In order to hit 10,000 -- he did give up camping... LOL


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*10,000 POSTS!!!*






















*Congratulations Jim! *​
Quite the feat, for sure. Let's see, that makes you a "Distinguished Member", and the first to display eight 'Pips' Well done!









Only 90,002 more, and you will pass that outbacke guy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

SALUUUTE!!! [
That is quite a journey. I was also worried something bad was going to be on your entry when I read the title.
So glad it wasn't!!
Keep on journeying!
Ember


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Jim,

There've been times when Outbackers really did get me through the hard times. Even if you don't post, you can read and feel a part of something big. For me, it's been a HUGE and wonderful addition to my "journey." I enjoy your insight and humor. Though I may never meet you, I consider you one of the good guys and refer to your posts often when I talk with my son (grunt0311). Congratulations and thanks for sharing so much of your life with all of us!

Laura


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> _"Remember, if you ever need a helping hand, you'll find one at the end of your arm. . . . As you grow older you will discover that you have two hands. One for helping yourself, the other for helping others."_ *Audrey Hepburn*
> 
> Only a handful of you were members of this great forum back on Sept 12[sup]th[/sup], 2004, so I thought I'd post the link to how it all began&#8230;the day I made my first post.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the record, although I suspect the quality likely means more to most than the quantity..


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!
You are the BIG DOG!
Congradulations!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats OC on the pip's milestone and need I say that's a lot of time spent at the "puter"

May the company bestow upon you a OB'ers hat with Gold lettering fo all of years of faithful service









Keep the post's coming









Ed


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I was with Y-Guy... Didnt know what was coming.....

This place wouldnt be the same without ya!!

Congrats! and keep it up!

I enjoy your posts!!!

Carey


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Kudos Jim! Here I thought you were going to give up camping and buy a boat or something drastic like that.


Whew! Me too! Woke up and thought I was living in a parallel universe 'cause "Jim's sold the Outback"......glad it's "JUST" about getting to 10,000 posts!

Always good to have ya around!......(and glad y'all are keepin' the Outback







).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT??? O/C has sold his Outback? He's leaving us? He's 90,000 leagues under the... (oops wrong nightmare!)

*CONGRATULATIONS, JIM!!!! *You have, indeed, brought to us those things that you hope - a whole lot of humor and even more great info and terrific assistance!! And yes, some shoot for ONLY quality and others don't much care about quality - for them, it's only about quantity. Somehow, YOU have managed to balance this with 10,0000 <mostly







) truly high quality posts. Thanks so much for being such a HUGE and wonderful part of what makes Outbackers.com the phenomenal family that it is. I, too, have relied on this place keep me smiling (even laughing!!) thru some tough times.

No question!!! OB.COM just wouldn't be the same with you!!!

<by the way - I waited as long as I could for you to come back and hit the magic number last night but I just couldn't make it







Sure hope it was great dinner with the family....I'm sure your DW just wanted to be the 1st to congratulate you







... or was it her LAST chance to see more than the back of your head before you started on the *next* 10k? >


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m speechless, 10,000 posts. I have absolutely nothing to say...........besides, I m pretty sure you ve said it all anyway
















John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WTG Jim! 








Congrats and Cheers on 10,000 Posts!! 








That is most scary amazing!!








I'm looking forward to sparring with you as you delve into the next posting milestone... (is there such a thing??)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Your posts have been amazing and think you have over 10,000 of them





















I for one wish that we could meet in person. We basically live on the opposite sides of North America but someday there will be a rally that both of us will attend. Till then the forum will have to do.

Keep posting my friend...I enjoy each and every one of them....all 10000+ of them.

Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

10,000.......

Wow, makes one wonder all the things talked about, pictures, stories, new stuff. 10,000 posts. Wow!! Congrats!!

Eric


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Jim! Woohoo! 10,000! One of these days..........









I'm sitting here, BTW, in the Hilton on Galveston Island using your old laptop! Wirelessly!

I enjoy your contributions to Outbackers. Hang around for the next 10,000!

Congrats!
Mark


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

I have not quite been a member for a year but it's people like you that makes this a great site.

Keep those posts coming!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yadda, yadda, yaddaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone...

I didn't mean to make you think I was leaving Ourbackers.com....that will never happen.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> I didn't mean to make you think I was leaving Ourbackers.com....that will never happen.


On Darn - here I thought I was going to get to take the "OC" from OC....









Congrats on your 10,000 posts - some day I might reach 1,000


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> I didn't mean to make you think I was leaving Ourbackers.com....that will never happen.


On Darn - here I thought I was going to get to take the "OC" from OC....









Congrats on your 10,000 posts - some day I might reach 1,000
[/quote]

The first 1000 are the hardest....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> I didn't mean to make you think I was leaving Ourbackers.com....that will never happen.


On Darn - here I thought I was going to get to take the "OC" from OC....









Congrats on your 10,000 posts - some day I might reach 1,000
[/quote]

The first 1000 are the hardest....








[/quote]

not really.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, congrats on that milestone.








Let's see, I hit 1000 in just over a year. So in another 9 years I could reach that level. I'm sure by then you'll be approaching that big 100,000!


----------

